# Halloween is coming up



## CalvinandHodges (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi:

Halloween is approaching, and a thought came to mind. Is it lawful for a Christian to participate in the whole Halloween smooze? Trick or Treating, dressing up like a reprobate, etc?

This year Halloween falls on a Sabbath Day - will that affect anyone's decision to participate?

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 16, 2010)

My children will not be participating. Any day that ends in a y is off limits for Halloween in the Eshelhome. We have taken them to a pumpkin patch. They may get a few pieces of candy when they go on clearance at Target. But as for the Lord's Day- they will be in a LA NAPARC Reformation Day service.... right where they belong.


----------



## Andres (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't have any children, but I am participating. I do think there are lines that can be crossed with the Halloween celebration, but there are lines that can be crossed with just about any celebration. My wife and I are planning on dressing up and going to a silly party at my sister's house. I did however specify to sis a few weeks back that Jenny and I would not be in attendance if the party was on Sunday. My sister chose to have a get together on Saturday instead.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 16, 2010)

Our Trick-or-treating is not on Sunday so not a problem here. They moved it to Saturday since Sunday is a school night.


----------



## raekwon (Oct 16, 2010)

How exactly does one "dress up like a reprobate"?


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Oct 16, 2010)

raekwon said:


> How exactly does one "dress up like a reprobate"?


 
Easy. My wife and I passed a store selling Halloween costumes for adults. The women had their choice of sexy pirate, sexy cheerleader, sexy police officer... You get the picture. At least with the younger crowd, Halloween is often seen as licence to dress extra slutty for a party.

---------- Post added at 08:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 AM ----------

My family won't be participating. We'll be getting together with a few other families from our church , who have made the same decision, for a potluck. Some in our church do participate, and I don't make a big deal out of it, or try to argue with them over their decision, but personally my conscience dictates that we not take part.


----------



## Christopher88 (Oct 16, 2010)

I do not like this holiday, but I do enjoy Octoberfest.  

I celebrate fall while dreading winter. LOL


----------



## FenderPriest (Oct 16, 2010)

Some interesting articles to read:
Halloween Fast Approaches
Halloween - Trick or Retreat?
Why All Good Christians Should Celebrate Halloween


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 16, 2010)

Sonny said:


> I do not like this holiday, but I do enjoy Octoberfest.
> 
> I celebrate fall while dreading winter. LOL



Not really a challenge just a question. How is Oktoberfest redeemable but Halloween is not ?


----------



## Jack K (Oct 16, 2010)

*Most years:*

My church is smack in the middle of the most popular trick or treating street in town. So we do an outreach event on Halloween evening. We open the doors and stand on the corner, offering warm drinks to kids and parents and inviting them to come inside and warm up. Many hundreds do each year. We see it as a way to be kind to folks and to introduce them to the church in a comfortable-to-them context.

My family usually stays in our own neighborhood to take part in trick or treating. Halloween is one of the best times all year to meet your neighbors and participate with them in something they find fun. If we can do it in a way that doesn't honor the occult (and I think we can), it seems good and neighborly to take part. I hate for our house to be dark while other families on the street are out having fun together.

*This year:*

There was talk at my church about whether our outreach event would have the effect of "supporting" trick or treating on Sunday. Tough call. We decided to go ahead with the outreach, on the premise that "it is lawful to do good on the Sabbath." This time my family may join in the church event. Trick or treating on Sunday doesn't feel good to me. When we lived in the Bible Belt, trick or treating was routinely moved to Saturday when Halloween fell on a Sunday. Not so here in Colorado.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2010)

We are planning a family Reformation Day party on Sunday afternoon. We will be inviting people to bring their children in costume & enjoy some games. We will have an interview with Martin Luther & play some silly games, the Diet of (gummy) worms is always popular. This will let us introduce the parents to the idea of the reformation. Frankly most people have never heard of it.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 16, 2010)

ericfromcowtown said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> > How exactly does one "dress up like a reprobate"?
> ...


 

I was going to sport the sexy police officer costume but it would too closely resemble the female costumes, which my strict moral code just couldn't allow. 

And all I really know about Halloween this year is that it is the first day after I turn 21. I don't know what will happen but I hope to God that I remember it in all sobriety. If I am even home, I will probably pass out candy and chat a bit with my neighbors. My roommate and I are working on building relationships for the sake of evangelism and this could be really helpful to that end.


----------



## baron (Oct 16, 2010)

Jack K said:


> My church is smack in the middle of the most popular trick or treating street in town. So we do an outreach event on Halloween evening. We open the doors and stand on the corner, offering warm drinks to kids and parents and inviting them to come inside and warm up.



My former church also did this we also had chilli and soup. We would give out hundreds of tracts with the candy. But we never really followed up with any one. We just let the people know our church was there. A large number of parents went to larger churches in the area.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Oct 16, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Sonny said:
> 
> 
> > I do not like this holiday, but I do enjoy Octoberfest.
> ...


 
Mr. Pastor Elect, Oktoberfest is a great holiday and should be celebrated without reservation by Christian and non-Christian alike with generous helpings of suds. It should be a national holiday.   Euns, Zwoa, Drei, Suhfe! 

P.S. I will be glad to know that the Ellisville Pres' new pastor is elect. It would stink for a church to have a reprobate pastor!


----------



## raekwon (Oct 16, 2010)

ericfromcowtown said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> > How exactly does one "dress up like a reprobate"?
> ...


 
Granted. I was just wondering if Rob was equating *all* Halloween dress-up with "dressing up like a reprobate."


----------



## Beoga (Oct 16, 2010)

As Israel pillaged the nations around them for their treasures, so will my children pillage the heathens around them for their candy on Halloween. Well, once I have children.


----------



## Andres (Oct 16, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> I was going to sport the sexy police officer costume but it would too closely resemble the female costumes, which my strict moral code just couldn't allow. And all I really know about Halloween this year is that it is the first day after I turn 21. I don't know what will happen but I hope to God that I remember it in all sobriety.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 16, 2010)

If someone mentions the Wittenburg door, I'll give a cheer. If I hear trick or treat, I ignore it or if pressed, explain why. Oktoberfest is good for a wurst and a Dinkelacker, but not something I get excited about. How about starting a Wittenburg Oktoberfest with 95 different wursts to sample?


----------



## fishingpipe (Oct 16, 2010)

The last couple of years we have headed to the beach and enjoyed the company of friends for Halloween. We hope to do so this year, as well. We let the boys dress up and score a huge bag of candy in our friend's neighborhood. (I probably eat 1/4 of it before it's all said and done). Trick-or-treating will be on Saturday this year, and we will enjoy Reformation Sunday at a nice PCA church we love to visit in the area on Sunday.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 16, 2010)

Beoga said:


> As Israel pillaged the nations around them for their treasures, so will my children pillage the heathens around them for their candy on Halloween. Well, once I have children.


 
 (Well in my case I have two kids to do the plundering. )


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Oct 16, 2010)

I wont be participating. Not so much out of moral obligation but costumes are usually pretty expensive. I did think about going around andd putting a copy of the 95 thesis on different church doors...I might dress like Luther for that.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 16, 2010)

The only reason we won't be going it because it falls on the Sabbath. No real moral/theological dilemmas here.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 16, 2010)

Andres said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to sport the sexy police officer costume but it would too closely resemble the female costumes, which my strict moral code just couldn't allow. And all I really know about Halloween this year is that it is the first day after I turn 21. I don't know what will happen but I hope to God that I remember it in all sobriety.




lol. There was originally space between my first sentence (which was a light-hearted example of irony) and the rest of the post, which was serious.


----------



## SRoper (Oct 16, 2010)

I despise Halloween. It's a blight on the otherwise beautiful month of October.


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 16, 2010)

We won't be participating, nor do we believe that it is lawful, but I can't tell you why or it may shut down the thread. (Sometimes, I don't play well with others...)


----------



## Nate (Oct 17, 2010)

The only capacity in which I participate is by purchasing about one bag of candy corn per week throughout the months of sept and oct. I'm a sucker for that stuff...


----------



## JennyG (Oct 17, 2010)

Unashamed 116 said:


> I wont be participating. Not so much out of moral obligation but costumes are usually pretty expensive. I did think about going around andd putting a copy of the 95 thesis on different church doors...I might dress like Luther for that.


great idea!


----------



## Christopher88 (Oct 17, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Sonny said:
> 
> 
> > I do not like this holiday, but I do enjoy Octoberfest.
> ...



Fellowship among saints who enjoy good beer and food. In our enjoyment of the blessings God has given us we bring Him honor and glory. 
Halloween in the way Americia celebrates it with the ghosts, vampires, gore etc, I do not see how foolish behavior celebrating sinful creatures is God honoring. However if Halloween is spent in the praise of God and in thanksgiving of great Saints who are of the bride of Christ, than that is a well spent holiday that does bring honor to God. 

Now of course I must address that if ones ocktoberfest is spent to drunk, than that is foolish behavior and does not use God's gift of good food and drink wisely. 

If I am wrong in my answers to you please correct them to fit biblical Christianity.

---------- Post added at 12:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 PM ----------




JennyG said:


> Unashamed 116 said:
> 
> 
> > I wont be participating. Not so much out of moral obligation but costumes are usually pretty expensive. I did think about going around andd putting a copy of the 95 thesis on different church doors...I might dress like Luther for that.
> ...


 
Now that sounds like fun.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 17, 2010)

Well you pretty much proved my point. One can celebrate Halloween correctly and biblically just as one can denigrate God by the way they celebrate Oktoberfest. There is much devilish to the way they celebrate Oktoberfest in Munich. Oktoberfest also has its roots in pagan harvest festivals.

Besides Halloween is about the only day of the year when you can meet your neighbors and about the only holiday that encourages neighborly contact. I myself have made friends through the walking around our neighborhood(s) during Halloween.


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 17, 2010)

Interesting articles; I may even rethink some of how we "do not participate". It is indeed a time for witnessing that is otherwise hard to come by. It would seem there is a definite upside to distributing candy in a godly way (using it as a witnessing tool and being hospitable) but I still find it hard to make a case for supporting this holiday in any other way, though I honestly had not thought about the 'positive' aspect of Halloween.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 17, 2010)

I just wish someone would come to my door to give me some candy! Walking around for it is just too much effort and buying it costs money....


----------



## cih1355 (Oct 17, 2010)

I have heard that Christians should not participate in Halloween because it has a pagan origin. Does this argument commit the genetic fallacy?

Is the act of dressing up in a costume for Halloween a religious practice?


----------



## Andres (Oct 18, 2010)

cih1355 said:


> I have heard that Christians should not participate in Halloween because it has a pagan origin.



Whoever argues this position also better not celebrate Christmas!


----------



## FenderPriest (Oct 18, 2010)

Andres said:


> cih1355 said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard that Christians should not participate in Halloween because it has a pagan origin.
> ...


Or use eggs and bunnies at Easter...er, Resurrection Sunday.


----------



## Tripel (Oct 18, 2010)

While Halloween may not be a favorite holiday of mine, I see it as a simple way to engage neighbors. As Jack said above, I don't want to be dark, quiet house on Halloween while all of the children and parents in our neighborhood are out greeting one another.

And to be frank, I'm not really bothered by it being on Sunday this year. I don't consider my answering the doorbell and giving candy to children as a sin against the Sabbath.


----------



## EverReforming (Oct 18, 2010)

Eh, I generally don't participate in Halloween just because I find it to be a pointless holiday and I don't feel like spending $50+ on a costume. My brother is having a small Halloween party at his place on that Saturday, which I think I'll actually go to, but other than that, I doubt I'll really participate in any festivities. No moral hang-ups for me about it, as long occultic practices and costumes that "leave too little to the imagination" are kept out of things, I just generally don't really get all that excited about the day.


----------



## he beholds (Oct 18, 2010)

If this ends up being redundant, sorry! I have already posted this and it is lost in cyberspace...

I have absolutely no moral or theological qualms against Halloween. And I know it sounds, to the general public, un-Christian, but I am 100% OK with Halloween, but not Christmas, which I do find to be maybe questionable. (Though my husband loves Christmas, so my Christmas-protest is mainly philosophical and slowly fading...)


----------



## Andres (Oct 18, 2010)

he beholds said:


> I have absolutely no moral or theological qualms against Halloween. And I know it sounds, to the general public, un-Christian, but I am 100% OK with Halloween, but not Christmas, which I do find to be maybe questionable.



I share the same sentiments. I generally get funny reactions from most people, Christians included.


----------



## Curt (Oct 18, 2010)

Don't like it. It IS a religious observance for some. Ghouls and goblins are neither funny nor fun.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Oct 18, 2010)

Sad how pagan cultural activities overshadow a great historical day such as Reformation Day.
Many a child can cite halloween activities and even pagan cultural histories associated with halloween, some even taught in public schools. But few and far between are the children that can tell what happened on Oct 31st 1517.

Is halloween celebration and tradition really something we want to pass on to society’s future generations?Our family will let it alone, hopefully to die along with the culture that keeps it alive. Not a culture I desire to actively promote and thereby cultivate through partaking of.

Sign of the times in my opinion.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 18, 2010)

he beholds said:


> If this ends up being redundant, sorry! I have already posted this and it is lost in cyberspace...
> 
> I have absolutely no moral or theological qualms against Halloween. And I know it sounds, to the general public, un-Christian, but I am 100% OK with Halloween, but not Christmas, which I do find to be maybe questionable.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 18, 2010)

Andres said:


> cih1355 said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard that Christians should not participate in Halloween because it has a pagan origin.
> ...


 
I'm just a grumpy old witch burner that doesn't celebrate Halloween or the C-mass ( of popish origin & conveniently dated to coincide 3 days after winter solstice linking it with the mourning for Tammuz & rebirth of the dying sun  ).


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi:

I do not think that the origin of the holiday is important, what is important is the behaviour that it spawns. The meaning of "Trick or Treat" is that if you do not give me a treat, then I will play a trick on you. Such a demand is extortion. To dress yourself, or your children up like reprobates: either to visually (and sexually) stimulate men, or, as Vampires, Skeletons, Ghouls, etc. - all of whom are minions of Hell - does not seem appropriate to those who wish to go to Heaven. Then, of course, there are the other types of behaviours associated with the holiday: Egging cars, and using shaving cream to assault people or cause destruction of property. Teaching children to act like reprobates does not seem consistent with the process of Sanctification.

I have heard some counter-arguments such as: "I will dress my child up like a pilgrim, Moses, or an Angel" but the problem still remains - is extortion a proper behaviour pattern for children to learn?

To use the holiday in order to get to know your neighbors better, and to talk to them about the Gospel, seems like a good idea. However, to *participate* in the holiday is counter-productive to the witness of the Gospel.

So, yes, I do have theological and practical problems with participating in this holiday.

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## Andres (Oct 18, 2010)

CalvinandHodges said:


> Hi:
> 
> I do not think that the origin of the holiday is important, what is important is the behaviour that it spawns. The meaning of "Trick or Treat" is that if you do not give me a treat, then I will play a trick on you. Such a demand is extortion. To dress yourself, or your children up like reprobates: either to visually (and sexually) stimulate men, or, as Vampires, Skeletons, Ghouls, etc. - all of whom are minions of Hell - does not seem appropriate to those who wish to go to Heaven. Then, of course, there are the other types of behaviours associated with the holiday: Egging cars, and using shaving cream to assault people or cause destruction of property. Teaching children to act like reprobates does not seem consistent with the process of Sanctification.
> 
> ...


 
Wow. You must know some bad kids! I don't know any that act this way. It's been a good 15-20 years since I've been trick or treating, but I never took that saying literally. My siblings and I (and all the kids in our neighborhood) went to the houses with porchlights on. If you had your porchlight on, it meant you were giving out candy. If it's off, the kids skip that house with no hard feelings. I have never encountered children extorting candy from adults. This is also the way I understand it to still work today. Perhaps you trick or treated in Jersey or somewhere more prone to Mafioso-style leanings.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 18, 2010)

he beholds said:


> If this ends up being redundant, sorry! I have already posted this and it is lost in cyberspace...
> 
> I have absolutely no moral or theological qualms against Halloween. And I know it sounds, to the general public, un-Christian, but I am 100% OK with Halloween, but not Christmas, which I do find to be maybe questionable.


 
oooooo....and see i love Christmas which is way better than Halloween. Christmas ppl bring gifts...Halloween ppl come looking for gifts!


----------



## Jack K (Oct 18, 2010)

CalvinandHodges said:


> Hi:
> 
> I do not think that the origin of the holiday is important, what is important is the behaviour that it spawns. The meaning of "Trick or Treat" is that if you do not give me a treat, then I will play a trick on you. Such a demand is extortion. To dress yourself, or your children up like reprobates: either to visually (and sexually) stimulate men, or, as Vampires, Skeletons, Ghouls, etc. - all of whom are minions of Hell - does not seem appropriate to those who wish to go to Heaven. Then, of course, there are the other types of behaviours associated with the holiday: Egging cars, and using shaving cream to assault people or cause destruction of property. Teaching children to act like reprobates does not seem consistent with the process of Sanctification.
> 
> ...


 
The only problems we have in my neighborhood with "tricks" and vandalism come from teenagers who don't participate in trick or treating, and even then tricks are rare. I do avoid dressing my kids as anything that suggests any kind of "reprobate," as do the majority of parents, I find. In short, in my neighborhood today trick or treating itself is not like you've described here. Many adult parties may be. But not trick or treating. I won't dispute its origins. But people today generally practice it with much gentleness and kindness toward little kiddos.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Oct 18, 2010)

> Perhaps you trick or treated in Jersey or somewhere more prone to Mafioso-style leanings.





Besides worshipping with the Saints, I'll be passing out gospel tracts along with candy. I encourage everyone to do the same. It's the one time of the year where the lost come to our doorstep. =) 
Can't get much easier than that.


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't know if it is the extortion that gets to me (never thought of it that way), it is more the origins. No, we don't do the same now as they did for Samhain; we aren't reaching through the veil of the afterworld to contact those already departed. 

But I think about it this way: If tomorrow, Richard Dawkins declared October 19th, 2010 to be "The Day God Died" and encouraged us all to give each other gifts to celebrate the death of God, and if, in 100 years it was still going strong, and if, in two or three or even four or five hundred or even a thousand years, it had lost much of its meaning but people still used the opportunity to give each other gifts, though it was really more of a cultural thing than an I-hate-God statement of defiance, would it then be OK for the Christian to participate? 

Just in case you were wondering, my opinion is: NO, it would not.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 19, 2010)

I used to boycott halloween because it was pagan. However, I then learned the pagan roots of Christmas and just gave up. I couldn't bring myself to take a dogmatic stand against christmas so I let it go.


----------



## Andres (Oct 19, 2010)

puritanpilgrim said:


> I used to boycott halloween because it was pagan. However, I then learned the pagan roots of Christmas and just gave up. I couldn't bring myself to take a dogmatic stand against christmas so I let it go.


 
So basically you let your flesh win out over your convictions?


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Oct 19, 2010)

kvanlaan said:


> I don't know if it is the extortion that gets to me (never thought of it that way), it is more the origins. No, we don't do the same now as they did for Samhain; we aren't reaching through the veil of the afterworld to contact those already departed.
> 
> But I think about it this way: If tomorrow, Richard Dawkins declared October 19th, 2010 to be "The Day God Died" and encouraged us all to give each other gifts to celebrate the death of God, and if, in 100 years it was still going strong, and if, in two or three or even four or five hundred or even a thousand years, it had lost much of its meaning but people still used the opportunity to give each other gifts, though it was really more of a cultural thing than an I-hate-God statement of defiance, would it then be OK for the Christian to participate?
> 
> Just in case you were wondering, my opinion is: NO, it would not.


 
I think that this is a good analogy. 

Whether or not "much of [the] meaning" has been lost from Halloween is debatable. It is still a celebration infatuated with darkness and death. Tombstones and ghosts take over front lawns, and people continue to dress up as all things ghoulish. Death is an enemy and the result of sin, and there is nothing amusing or light-hearted about ghosts and ghouls. You might say that you don't participate in those aspects of Halloween, and that you daughter dressing up as Tinker-bell and you handing out candy neither celebrates darkness nor death, but I believe that the celebration is irredeemable and that by taking part you are giving ascent, to some degree, to the whole package. 

The OP asked whether Halloween falling on Sunday will affect your participation, and I didn't see that one addressed much in the answers. For those of you who do celebrate Halloween, does it falling on Sunday make a difference for you this year?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 19, 2010)

Like I said in my answer Halloween is being celebrated on Saturday in my neighborhood, as it is in most of the neighborhoods and towns surrounding me.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 19, 2010)

> Originally Posted by puritanpilgrim
> I used to boycott halloween because it was pagan. However, I then learned the pagan roots of Christmas and just gave up. I couldn't bring myself to take a dogmatic stand against christmas so I let it go.
> So basically you let your flesh win out over your convictions?



Maybe. I wouldn’t completely rule that out. But, basically I tried to step back and look at it for what it is. Although the root of Halloween are wicked. The act of dressing up like Batman and walking around and getting candy is not sin in and of itself. Same way with a Christmas tree. The roots are pagan, but no one, or very few if anyone, uses a Christmas tree in the original pagan sense. I think it may be like eating meat sacrificed to idols. If it is causing someone else to sin, or really offending you r brother then you should stop. But, if it's not then you have license. Even our days of the week are named after pagan Gods. But, I don't know anyone using Christian names for those days. Thursday is literally the day of Thor. But, if I tell a friend I will meet him on that day, I in no way intend to give homage to Thor. However, in using the name I acknowledge the pagan roots. It would be much easier if we could expunge all of paganism from around us. It's even more difficult for brothers living in India.


----------



## Tripel (Oct 19, 2010)

CalvinandHodges said:


> I do not think that the origin of the holiday is important, what is important is the behaviour that it spawns. The meaning of "Trick or Treat" is that if you do not give me a treat, then I will play a trick on you. Such a demand is extortion.



Demands? Extortion? Seriously???
Never in my life have I encountered or even heard of "trick-or-treaters" who had any intention of playing a trick on anyone. 
If dressing up in a costume and knocking on someone's door for candy is a case of extortion in your mind, I'm quite honestly sad for you.



> To dress yourself, or your children up like reprobates: either to visually (and sexually) stimulate men, or, as Vampires, Skeletons, Ghouls, etc. - all of whom are minions of Hell - does not seem appropriate to those who wish to go to Heaven.



You've mentioned dressing up like "reprobates" several times, but you seem to overlook that NOBODY on this forum is in favor of such costumes. Come to think of it, I don't recall having "reprobates" come to my front door. Just about every child who comes to my front door has had a costume along the lines of lions, tigers, super-heroes, cowboys, football players, and Harry Potter. Well, maybe you would consider Harry Potter a reprobate.




> Then, of course, there are the other types of behaviours associated with the holiday: Egging cars, and using shaving cream to assault people or cause destruction of property.



Yes, some hooligans out there engage in destructive acts on Halloween, but that's not a strike against Halloween--it's a strike against hooliganism! My participation in Halloween festivities in no way condones the stupid and sinful activities of the few.



> Teaching children to act like reprobates does not seem consistent with the process of Sanctification.



I don't understand this statement. To whom is it directed? Of course teaching children to act like reprobates is wrong. Statements like this do not address the arguments being made in this thread.


----------



## EverReforming (Oct 19, 2010)

puritanpilgrim said:


> Maybe. I wouldn’t completely rule that out. But, basically I tried to step back and look at it for what it is. Although the root of Halloween are wicked. The act of dressing up like Batman and walking around and getting candy is not sin in and of itself. Same way with a Christmas tree. The roots are pagan, but no one, or very few if anyone, uses a Christmas tree in the original pagan sense. I think it may be like eating meat sacrificed to idols. If it is causing someone else to sin, or really offending you r brother then you should stop. But, if it's not then you have license. Even our days of the week are named after pagan Gods. But, I don't know anyone using Christian names for those days. Thursday is literally the day of Thor. But, if I tell a friend I will meet him on that day, I in no way intend to give homage to Thor. However, in using the name I acknowledge the pagan roots. It would be much easier if we could expunge all of paganism from around us. It's even more difficult for brothers living in India.


 
As you stated, we need to be careful HOW we participate and be mindful of those around us as we do participate, but just because it has pagan origins doesn't mean much to me. I don't really ever participate in Halloween primarily out of indifference to the holiday, but even if I do participate in Halloween, it doesn't mean I buy into the paganistic roots.



> _1Now concerninga food offered to idols: we know that “all of us possess knowledge.” This “knowledge” puffs up, but love builds up. 2If anyone imagines that he knows something, he does not yet know as he ought to know. 3But if anyone loves God, he is known by God.b
> 
> 4Therefore, as to the eating of food offered to idols, we know that “an idol has no real existence,” and that “there is no God but one.” 5For although there may be so-called gods in heaven or on earth—as indeed there are many “gods” and many “lords”— 6yet for us there is one God, the Father, from whom are all things and for whom we exist, and one Lord, Jesus Christ, through whom are all things and through whom we exist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andres (Oct 19, 2010)

ericfromcowtown said:


> The OP asked whether Halloween falling on Sunday will affect your participation, and I didn't see that one addressed much in the answers. For those of you who do celebrate Halloween, does it falling on Sunday make a difference for you this year?



I addressed it in my first reply. I said I would not attend any Halloween functions on the Lord's Day. This includes handing out candy, tracts, etc. Sunday we are having a Reformation Day celebration at my church.

---------- Post added at 08:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 AM ----------




puritanpilgrim said:


> > Originally Posted by puritanpilgrim
> > I used to boycott halloween because it was pagan. However, I then learned the pagan roots of Christmas and just gave up. I couldn't bring myself to take a dogmatic stand against christmas so I let it go.
> > So basically you let your flesh win out over your convictions?
> 
> ...


 
I agree with you for the most part. My understanding of your first comment was that you were going against your own convictions in celebrating Christmas, but I see that's not really what you were saying. I personally don't celebrate Christmas, but I don't really see it as sin if a family wants to decorate and exchange gifts in their homes. The sin issue with Christmas really comes in with how it is celebrated within the church. In this case I see it as a direct violation of the RPW.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Oct 19, 2010)

On the 31st we normally celebrate Reformation Day by going to hear an annual Reformation Day lecture by pastor Greg Reynolds of Amoskeag OPC in Manchester. It will not be on the 31st this year due to that falling on the Sabbath. 

And we will not be home during trick or treating due to our being in public worship on the evening of the 31st this year.


----------



## SRoper (Oct 19, 2010)

Trick or treat is extortion and is still taken quite literally today. If you don't give out candy or give out candy that is considered inferior you may find yourself the victim of vandalism when you wake up in the morning.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 19, 2010)

SRoper said:


> Trick or treat is extortion and is still taken quite literally today. If you don't give out candy or give out candy that is considered inferior you may find yourself the victim of vandalism when you wake up in the morning.


 
Where do you live? I have lived in 4 states and multiple cities (both large and small) and not once have I ever heard this occurring.


----------



## LeeD (Oct 19, 2010)

I will be attending a Reformation Day conference Friday and Saturday. On Sunday after the worship service there will be a Reformation Day feast and celebration with games for the children.


----------



## Tripel (Oct 19, 2010)

SRoper said:


> Trick or treat is extortion and is still taken quite literally today. If you don't give out candy or give out candy that is considered inferior you may find yourself the victim of vandalism when you wake up in the morning.


 
Remind me to never move to Fort Walton Beach, FL.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi:

Apparently, some of you have lived some very sheltered lives. This is/was how Halloween was "celebrated" on Long Island, NY.

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 19, 2010)

Like I said I have lived in multiple places in multiple states and have never once seen or heard of that behavior. I guess that is sheltered.


----------



## Andres (Oct 19, 2010)

I've never been extorted either so I guess count me in as sheltered too! (Although I did play football, so in a way I'm a dangerous man, but that's another thread)


----------



## JML (Oct 19, 2010)

Andres said:


> so in a way I'm a dangerous man



It's because you are from Texas. Cowboy justice.


----------



## nasa30 (Oct 19, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> SRoper said:
> 
> 
> > Trick or treat is extortion and is still taken quite literally today. If you don't give out candy or give out candy that is considered inferior you may find yourself the victim of vandalism when you wake up in the morning.
> ...


 
#11 -Despite calling it _trick_-or-treat, tricks are usually vandalism, and vandalism leads to violence. Make sure your kids do not participate in any type of tricking.


Oh, it happens. Atlanta native here and it happens. No candy can = a brick through your car window.

The link above is # 11 on the Halloween safety checklist on About.com.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 19, 2010)

I am adding Atlanta to this places I am not going to live.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Oct 19, 2010)

Andres said:


> addressed it in my first reply. I said I would not attend any Halloween functions on the Lord's Day. This includes handing out candy, tracts, etc. Sunday we are having a Reformation Day celebration at my church.



Do you see passing out tracts on the Lord's Day to be a violation of keeping the day holy?


----------



## Dwimble (Oct 19, 2010)

My 4-year-old daughter will be dressing up as the Cat in the Hat and my wife and I will be dressing up as Thing 1 and Thing 2. We will be going to "Boo at the Zoo" a couple of days before and will be "Trick or Treating" on the 31st. We have no problem with it whatsoever and have actually found Halloween to be probably the most neighborly and hospitable holiday of the year.

One of the things I've always found moderately humorous are all the churches that rail against Halloween every year and yet host a "fall festival" at which tons of kids dress up in costumes, play games and get candy, and which just happens to occur around the end of October. But, but...they are NOT observing or celebrating Halloween. Really. In my early days as a Christian I went to a church for about 10 years that did this every year, and I always thought it was ridiculous. It's like saying Christmas is evil but putting a tree in your house and calling it an "End of December Sparkle Tree" with "Winter Gifts" beneath it. Participate in it or don't, but don't pretend that you are against it while simultaneously doing the exact same things as everyone else...only while calling it by a different name.


----------



## mvdm (Oct 19, 2010)

Andres said:


> cih1355 said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard that Christians should not participate in Halloween because it has a pagan origin.
> ...



OK! I would love for Christians to eschew Christmas {N.A.-style} along with participation in this Halloween nonsense.


----------



## Tripel (Oct 19, 2010)

mvdm said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > cih1355 said:
> ...


 
No way. Christmas rocks. 

They don't call it "the most wonderful time of the year" for nothing


----------



## mvdm (Oct 19, 2010)

Tripel said:


> mvdm said:
> 
> 
> > Andres said:
> ...



Well, I wouldn't mind hearing as to why it "rocks" and it is the "most wonderful" time of the year.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 19, 2010)

I laughed out loud when trick-or-treating was called extortion. Apparently I have a sheltered life as well since we have never been vandalized for not giving out candy on a given Halloween.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Oct 19, 2010)

Dwimble said:


> One of the things I've always found moderately humorous are all the churches that rail against Halloween every year and yet host a "fall festival" at which tons of kids dress up in costumes, play games and get candy, and which just happens to occur around the end of October. But, but...they are NOT observing or celebrating Halloween. Really. In my early days as a Christian I went to a church for about 10 years that did this every year, and I always thought it was ridiculous. It's like saying Christmas is evil but putting a tree in your house and calling it an "End of December Sparkle Tree" with "Winter Gifts" beneath it. Participate in it or don't, but don't pretend that you are against it while simultaneously doing the exact same things as everyone else...only while calling it by a different name.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 19, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> I laughed out loud when trick-or-treating was called extortion. Apparently I have a sheltered life as well since we have never been vandalized for not giving out candy on a given Halloween.


 
In NYC certain young hooligans would egg your house and/or car and stick leaves to them. It ruins the paint on cars and it was really hard to get off of brick. A few years back, some teens gave two 5 year olds spray paint to "decorate the cars" in our neighborhood in suburban NJ. Isn't "trick" lovely????


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 19, 2010)

**Moderation**

Nothing else to see here folks. Let's all move along.


----------

